# I just heard back from that MTV show



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

I posted the link to a reality show that I had seen looking for furries a while back. As a joke, I sent them an email not expecting to hear back from them. 

Well, they just responded to me. The only thing in the reply was: "Do you have a full fursuit?"

That was the full reply. I told them that I didn't but I could easily get beast paint. I'll let you know if I find out more.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like MTV wants another Murrsuit episode.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Looks like MTV wants another Murrsuit episode.



More then likely.


----------



## veeno (Mar 7, 2012)

I am about to bomb MTV.

I DONT CARE IF IT IMPOSSIBLE I WILL DO IT ANYWAY.


----------



## Machine (Mar 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> I am about to bomb MTV.
> 
> I DONT CARE IF IT IMPOSSIBLE I WILL DO IT ANYWAY.


Videotape it.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 7, 2012)

you shoulda linked something from fursuit horrors


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Fay V said:


> you shoulda linked something from fursuit horrors



Fuck! I should have done that. Well, hopefully they will google beast paint and see how that goes.


----------



## iconmaster (Mar 7, 2012)

I cannot believe that. Don't they know only 18 percent (wish I had the source) of furries even own fursuits? I hope that wasn't the only criteria in their selection. Aaaaaargh.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2012)

What actually want to know is, "Will you be entertaining and/or batshit crazy enough for us to put on TV?" Alternatively, can they edit an interview with you in such a way to make you seem that way.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> What actually want to know is, "Will you be entertaining and/or batshit crazy enough for us to put on TV?" Alternatively, can they edit an interview with you in such a way to make you seem that way.



I can be entertaining. Hell, I can even be batshit insane if I really try. I'll even wear a loincloth made of Eggo waffles and shame!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Fuck! I should have done that. Well, hopefully they will google beast paint and see how that goes.



I just did.

Hmmm c_c


----------



## Fay V (Mar 7, 2012)

If I had my first suit and I wasn't concerned it was a health issue, I'd gift it to you


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Fay V said:


> If I had my first suit and I wasn't concerned it was a health issue, I'd gift it to you




Aww...That's sweet of yo- Wait, health issue?!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 7, 2012)

Fay V said:


> If I had my first suit and I wasn't concerned it was a health issue



WHAT DID YOU DO TO IT à² _à²


----------



## Fay V (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Aww...That's sweet of yo- Wait, health issue?!



Really really piss poor ventilation. So CO2 is an issue. 
I was young, and stupid


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2012)

Fay's first fursuit was made of asbestos and painted with lead.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Aww...That's sweet of yo- Wait, health issue?!



Fleas :V


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Really really piss poor ventilation.



I can fix that with some scissors.

MTV guy: Umm...Why do you have holes in the neck area of the fursuit?
Me: Yeah...them there are yiff holes! Yeah, that's it.
MTV guy: You need fifteen of them?!
Me: Yo, I'm into some straight up creeper shit, dawg.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I posted the link to a reality show that I had seen looking for furries a while back. As a joke, I sent them an email not expecting to hear back from them.
> 
> Well, they just responded to me. The only thing in the reply was: "Do you have a full fursuit?"
> 
> That was the full reply. I told them that I didn't but I could easily get beast paint. I'll let you know if I find out more.


I have enough fursuits to go around for everyone. Tell them that you, Ratte, Fay, Vizaxyn, and I are a polygamist fursuit sexygroup.

Send them these links to prove it:
I mean look, this wolf is in a corset!https://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1322023480.half.deovacuus_img_8063.jpg
https://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1322023781.half.deovacuus_img_8060__2_.jpg
http://www.deviantart.com/download/163546637/Nihil_by_ModernGrendel.jpg
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/129/9/e/Dragon_Mask_by_ModernGrendel.jpg
http://www.deviantart.com/download/75186180/Kyuubi_mask_again_by_zoharskarth.jpg
http://www.deviantart.com/download/87731340/dance_dance_SKLAR_by_zoharskarth.jpg
https://d.facdn.net/art/benchilla/1322074186.half.benchilla_dsc08988.jpg

And here is some damning video to send to them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WAqIw7WytQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-gVo_AHoz4
http://vimeo.com/34238342


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> I have enough fursuits to go around for everyone. Tell them that you, Ratte, Fay, Vizaxyn, and I are a polygamist fursuit sexygroup.
> 
> Send them these links to prove it:
> I mean look, this wolf is in a corset!https://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1322023480.half.deovacuus_img_8063.jpg
> ...



Don't tempt me, Deo cause I will do that just to fuck with them like Carl Sagan at the Creationist Museum.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Don't tempt me, Deo cause I will do that just to fuck with them like Carl Sagan at the Creationist Museum.



DO IT. Maybe ask Fay and Ratte before you claim them for our furry polygamist cult though.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> DO IT. Maybe ask Fay and Ratte before you claim them for our furry polygamist cult though.



Cool. I can ask Ratte later. Fay, you up for it?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, but don't use my name or tag please. just make something up or something


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I can be entertaining. Hell, I can even be batshit insane if I really try. I'll even wear a loincloth made of Eggo waffles and shame!



If you do this I will make you a Fursuit Horror of your own. I have fake fur so I'll just make some sort of mask out of exposed foam and paper plates with random cancerous tufts of fur. Then you can wear the mask with your waffle loin cloth.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> If you do this I will make you a Fursuit Horror of your own. I have fake fur so I'll just make some sort of mask out of exposed foam and paper plates with random cancerous tufts of fur. Then you can wear the mask with your waffle loin cloth.



Deal! If I hear back from them I'll let you know.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Or ha ha, look at these. I bet you could bargain them down. Especially the seller NovaNightmare, she's well known as the master of Fursuit Horrors.
Nova's list of failsuits for sale: http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1030031.html
Bare foamwork is always a classy fursuit head: http://www.thedealersden.com/auction_details.php?name=used-foam-canine-head&auction_id=109088
http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1030063.html
http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1029350.html
http://browse.deviantart.com/?order=15&q=fursuit_for_sale#/d4rgu0w


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> If you do this I will make you a Fursuit Horror of your own. I have fake fur so I'll just make some sort of mask out of exposed foam and paper plates with random cancerous tufts of fur. Then you can wear the mask with your waffle loin cloth.



Don't forget the "strategically placed holes"! :V


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Just heard back! That was quick. I told them that I do have a suit commissioned and that if I got picked for the interview that the person building it would move it to the front of the que. This was their response:

"What does that mean?  You have a fursuit?"

Waiting on a response to the my explination.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Don't forget the "strategically placed holes"! :V



I had been under the impression that all the holes in the waffles were for sexings.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> I had been under the impression that all the holes in the waffles were for sexings.



So Deo, how fast can you whip up that suit if they say yes?


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> So Deo, how fast can you whip up that suit if they say yes?



By "suit" you mean "horrendous abomination that can fit and or rest on the head", then I could probably finish it today. I have an evening open and since I don't plan on making this look anywhere near decent it should be fast. All hot glue, masking tape, cardboard, sharpie marker, fake fur, terrible teeth, use your own eyes. It should be pleasantly terrifying and fugly as hell.

I think we should have the denizens of FAF help us with our character concept though. Some horrible sparkle thing? Some awful generic woof? I only have black and camel colored fur on hand though.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> By "suit" you mean "horrendous abomination that can fit and or rest on the head", then I could probably finish it today. I have an evening open and since I don't plan on making this look anywhere near decent it should be fast. All hot glue, masking tape, cardboard, sharpie marker, fake fur, terrible teeth, use your own eyes. It should be pleasantly terrifying and fugly as hell.
> 
> I think we should have the denizens of FAF help us with our character concept though. Some horrible sparkle thing? Some awful generic woof? I only have black and camel colored fur on hand though.



Oh, that would be wonderful! A generic woof would work really well. I'll even act all 'snowflakey' if anyone comments badly on it. I can even Billy-rig some sunglass lenses into the head for eyes.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> I think we should have the denizens of FAF help us with our character concept though. Some horrible sparkle thing? Some awful generic woof? I only have black and camel colored fur on hand though.



We need glitter, lots of it, or glitter paste.

We need to make a sparkle abomination :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> We need glitter, lots of it, or glitter paste.
> 
> We need to make a sparkle abomination :V



If I can find glitter I'll make the teeth glittery.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> I only have black and camel colored fur on hand though.



All black, with a single square patch in the other colour (to look like a really shitty repair job)


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Glue seams everywhere, exposed cardboard and masking tape, generic woof... okay.

Hey Tango, what is your head circumference?


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> Glue seams everywhere, exposed cardboard and masking tape, generic woof... okay.
> 
> Hey Tango, what is your head circumference?



Not sure. I wear a size 7 1/2 hat size if that helps.

Oh wait, Vizaxyn found the measuring tape. 23 inches from what she measured.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2012)

this is going to piss a lot of people off


do it


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 7, 2012)

Needs a flap beneath the tail :V


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Mar 7, 2012)

So you're going to troll MTV?

This is flat-out awesome.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> By "suit" you mean "horrendous abomination that can fit and or rest on the head", then I could probably finish it today. I have an evening open and since I don't plan on making this look anywhere near decent it should be fast. All hot glue, masking tape, cardboard, sharpie marker, fake fur, terrible teeth, use your own eyes. It should be pleasantly terrifying and fugly as hell.
> 
> I think we should have the denizens of FAF help us with our character concept though. Some horrible sparkle thing? Some awful generic woof? I only have black and camel colored fur on hand though.



I-I'll start sketching...




Kosdu said:


> Needs a flap beneath the tail :V



And a butt-plug.


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And a butt-plug.



Whoa there, Bo. That is an accessory that is NOT happening.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Whoa there, Bo. That is an accessory that is NOT happening.


Oh come on, we are trying to make it as authentically furry as possible. Butt plugs are a MUST HAVE!


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh come on, we are trying to make it as authentically furry as possible. Butt plugs are a MUST HAVE!



Don't forget the knot! :V :V


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is absolutely brilliant!  Make the teeth all crooked, and in the wrong order!  And put some OUTSIDE the mouth!


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 7, 2012)

Have the tail come out the front.... in a VERY suggestive manner....


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Have the tail come out the front.... in a VERY suggestive manner....


And make it conspicuously phallic...  And sparkly...


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 7, 2012)

Put a bit of motor oil mixed with white paint and other things here and there.....


----------



## Flippy (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> If I can find glitter I'll make the teeth glittery.


No, what you need to do is give it gold teeth! That will appeal to the urban youth. Just giving my 50 cents here.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 7, 2012)

Gold teeth? You need to give it ghetto, rusted nails for teeth. 



What am I doing to public perceptions of furries....? 
lol




If somebody asks what your fursona's name is, say "Snoop Dawg".
Do it.


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Fuck! I should have done that. Well, hopefully they will google beast paint and see how that goes.



I JUST GOOGLED THAT.

D'OH GAHD.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

This just keeps getting better!  ...  Or worse...  I don't even know!


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 7, 2012)

I know. 

D'OH GAHD is right.

And I'm in a gay relationship 0.o

Makes you wonder what they think of you......




Let's get every other stereotype and weird, creepy thing in there too!


----------



## Flippy (Mar 7, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Let's get every other stereotype and weird, creepy thing in there too!



Ohhh ohh can it be a fat vore babyfur?


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is going to be the best thing that's ever been on MTV.  :V


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes! ALL the stereotypes!


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 7, 2012)

Mutations2000 said:


> This is going to be the best thing that's ever been on MTV *in recent years*.  :V




Fixed. Afterall, didn't MTV host the Unplugged sessions awhile back?






All the stereotypes? Who else wants in on the orgy? :V


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

Man, I'm gay, not desperate.

:V


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Yes! ALL the stereotypes!



FURSUIT DIAPER! :V


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 7, 2012)

The sad thing is . . . MTV will just think you're just trying to imitate a fuzzy Jack Harkness. :V


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Is this what they mean when they say the furry fandom is creative?


----------



## Tybis (Mar 8, 2012)

Use a marker on the fur in some places, and say you did it 'cause you ran out of other color fur material.
It needs to be a horribly bright color, like a neon green or pink.

Maybe you should carry around a stuffed animal? With... rips... in... cer... tain... ar... e... as...

Is it strange that I suddenly wish that I had television?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 8, 2012)

Remember to tell them that no one understands you and you can only be yourself under $2000 of horrifically crafted fur.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 8, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Remember to tell them that no one understands you and you can only be yourself under $2000 of horrifically crafted fur.



And you must find some excuse to mention the word "fursecution".


----------



## morphology (Mar 8, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> And you must find some excuse to mention the word "fursecution".


If someone calls your hobby "mildly strange".

Darn, if only they had contacted you 4-5 months from now, then I'd let  you borrow the wasp suit I'm currently making.  That'd throw them  for a loop.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

Not-a-DJ said:


> So you're going to troll MTV?
> 
> This is flat-out awesome.


Tango_D right now is in maximum trolling mode.


----------



## morphology (Mar 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Tango_D right now is in maximum trolling mode.



And it is GLORIOUS.


----------



## Pine (Mar 8, 2012)

I read a title about MTV and I get a thread about Frankenfurry. I love you guys.


----------



## Tango (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay, if things work out and I get picked the fursuit body is going to be a pair of black sweat pants, black sweatshirt, and black gardening gloves. And for the 'feet' I'm going to get some black tabi ninja socks. The head Deo is currently crafting. I'm going to make this ghetto as ghetto can be.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 8, 2012)

Carboard box bro ^ So ghetto.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 8, 2012)

They're going to realize you're not serious then and ditch you.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 8, 2012)

I seriously want to see this when it's done!


----------



## Tango (Mar 8, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> They're going to realize you're not serious then and ditch you.



Maybe. I will be playing up the crazy though.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Yes! ALL the stereotypes!



Are you willing to shove a small toy dog in your pants then? :V


----------



## Tango (Mar 8, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Are you willing to shove a small toy dog in your pants then? :V



You do realize that I know how to place Voodoo curses on people, right? :V


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 8, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Are you willing to shove a small toy dog in your pants then? :V



Just make sure it doesn't fall out of one of the access points in the suit.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 8, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> You do realize that I know how to place Voodoo curses on people, right? :V


Watch out or all your coffee will be decaf for the rest of your life!


----------



## Sar (Mar 8, 2012)

I take it I am never getting a reply back from them...
Le sigh.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 8, 2012)

Rainbows. for claws.

just gonna leave that on the table.


----------



## Brazen (Mar 8, 2012)

Just buy a latex pig halloween mask (with hair), call that your fursuit.

Awww yeah.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> You do realize that I know how to place Voodoo curses on people, right? :V



So do I. :V
Voodoo curses are more effective if yuou are biologically born with a vagina, dood. :V


Flippy said:


> Watch out or all your coffee will be decaf for the rest of your life!



I stopped excessively drinking coffee a long time ago. It's tea. >:V


----------



## Sar (Mar 8, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Just buy a latex pig halloween mask (with hair), call that your fursuit.Awww yeah.


Wait a minute...You should have applied! You can drive the others more batshit insane. >=[


----------



## Rika Creature (Mar 8, 2012)

I will contribute badly drawn and extremely bizarre porn for you to print out and hang on your walls! Make sure you shove it in the camera too and tell them that the picture of the fox girl with the inflated boobs wearing a diaper is in no way sexual.

Seriously though if this ever airs it will be amazing.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 8, 2012)

First, ve troll MTV. Then, the rest of the vorld!


----------



## veeno (Mar 8, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> You do realize that I know how to place Voodoo curses on people, right? :V



Teach me your ways wise one.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 8, 2012)

This thread is full of so much win. So, so very much.


Yiff. You need to cover your back with gay yiff comics. You need to put milky looking soap on them. Wait till it dries. You then need to claim it is a cape of "innocence" in front of the interviewer and it gives you magical sexual powers.


----------



## Tango (Mar 8, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> This thread is full of so much win. So, so very much.
> 
> 
> Yiff. You need to cover your back with gay yiff comics. You need to put milky looking soap on them. Wait till it dries. You then need to claim it is a cape of "innocence" in front of the interviewer and it gives you magical sexual powers.



You people are giving me some really bad ideas.

Keep them coming.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm out.... for now.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 8, 2012)

I will  be your murry purry friend you do horrible unspeakable rp sessions with. we will use SL and some type of chat interface


----------



## Tybis (Mar 8, 2012)

You said that the suit would be made of sweat pants and such.
You should staple everything together
with a million staples.
Every time you take a step,
you leave beautiful metal bits behind.

That reminds me...
you WILL urinate on something, won't you?


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 8, 2012)

Speaking in a higher pitch voice, but maybe let your voice crack occasionally. And make up some words while you're at it.

And add on a fedora, preferably a red one.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 8, 2012)

You could carry around a bottle of urine.
If you feel the need, you could mark whatever's yours left and right.
Say it doubles as aftershave.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't seen a thread this terrible since whenever I last looked at a CF thread.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 8, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I haven't seen a thread this *aswesome *since whenever I last looked at a CF thread.




Fixed.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 9, 2012)

Aswesome indeed.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 9, 2012)

Buy as many Heat magazines as possible.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 9, 2012)

Lick the cameras.


----------



## BRN (Mar 9, 2012)

Fill an emptied bottle of Smirnoff with lemonade, or some other clear fizzy drink, and talk about how you don't _really_ like the taste of alcohol.


----------



## Tango (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay, for all of you that are suggesting redecorating my home with creepy ass art and shit keep in mind that my wife isn't into ANY of that stuff. And she will still be there after MTV leaves. I don't want to piss off my only source of sex.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 9, 2012)

If this crap actually makes it onto MTV, I think at that point we can safely say that furrydom has scored a win and earns 20 troll-respect points, bumping us from trollee to level 1 troll.
Don't get too crazy, though, or they'll know it's a joke right off the bat and you won't get on.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 9, 2012)

I hadn't really bothered to look at this thread because of "MTV", but now I finally did: IT'S AMAZING.
Like Renard said, be subtle about it when it begins. You'll also need a method to convince the staff into into it and making sure the world knows your actual parodical intentions. If there's a method for this to come true, then so be it, I wish you the best of lucks! 
In case this makes it, of course.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm beginning to wonder if MTV is looking for stereotypes, or trying to debunk them...

Knowing MTV, they're probably looking for them.

Knowing MTV's audience, they probably think that a stereotype is a variety of sub-woofer. 

Give 'em hell Tango_D.


----------



## Tango (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Still waiting to hear from them after my last email exchange. I hope no one 'out crazied' me.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 9, 2012)

If you accidentally crack a smile, attempt to cuddle and make cat sounds, regardless of suit species.


----------



## Tango (Mar 9, 2012)

Criminal Scum said:


> If you accidentally crack a smile, attempt to cuddle and make cat sounds, regardless of suit species.



I'm thinking of going all 'Forrest Gump' vacant grin the whole time.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Okay, for all of you that are suggesting redecorating my home with creepy ass art and shit keep in mind that my wife isn't into ANY of that stuff. And she will still be there after MTV leaves. I don't want to piss off my only source of sex.



You'll need lots of Blotch, Zaush, and maybe some Betawolf porn for a little flavor.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 9, 2012)

The more I get excited over this, the more the same thought haunts me...

If Tango is too crazy, then MTV might catch on, and decide to go after someone else.
But if Tango is too cautious, then nobody will catch the trolling.

God, I hope you're a good actor.


----------



## Tango (Mar 9, 2012)

Tybis said:


> The more I get excited over this, the more the same thought haunts me...
> 
> If Tango is too crazy, then MTV might catch on, and decide to go after someone else.
> But if Tango is too cautious, then nobody will catch the trolling.
> ...



I got most of you on FAF to like me. :V


----------



## Flippy (Mar 9, 2012)

Question Tango did you have an interview or just submit a form to MTV? I'm wondering what you said to make them pick you. If we can find out that we can find loop holes in what you said & give them the extreme. Example lets say in the form you have cats & when they get there you have borrowed all of your friends cats & they are running a muck. Another thing that could happen is that when MTV gets their they can find like 12 people living there in cats musical outfits. You're giving everything that you said you would to MTV but not in the way they expected. They can't get mad or back out of filming you cause you are giving them everything you said you would.


----------



## Tango (Mar 9, 2012)

It was a form I submitted. I was actually really level headed in it so yeah, kinda ruined the chance for super creepy stuff.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 9, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> It was a form I submitted. I was actually really level headed in it so yeah, kinda ruined the chance for super creepy stuff.


 Poo. Well if you can think of anything that can be worked with then let us know.


----------



## Tango (Mar 9, 2012)

Flippy said:


> Poo. Well if you can think of anything that can be worked with then let us know.



Believe me, I am mining plenty of good stuff from this thread.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 9, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You'll need lots of Blotch, Zaush, and maybe some Betawolf porn for a little flavor.



I vote Aaron or Immelman myself, huge overly-muscled animals, weird hyper stuff, people being hypnotised, it's all good.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 9, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I vote Aaron or Immelman myself, huge overly-muscled animals, weird hyper stuff, people being hypnotised, it's all good.



I remember when he used to draw normal crap... then it got all pedo-incest-hypno-diaper-castration-rubbertrans-rapey. D:


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 9, 2012)

'Immelman' and 'normal' don't belong in the same sentence.

Tango, you could take some tips from him


----------



## SashaWolf (Mar 9, 2012)

0


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 9, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Believe me, I am mining plenty of good stuff from this thread.


purestrain gold on your hands here


----------



## Namba (Mar 9, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if MTV is looking for stereotypes ...


I'm beginning to wonder if MTV will ever be music-centric again.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 9, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if MTV will ever be music-centric again.


It won't.  People these days are more entertained by other people ruining their lives than they are by actual forms of entertainment, such as music.


----------



## SashaWolf (Mar 9, 2012)

A


----------



## Tango (Mar 10, 2012)

Criminal Scum said:


> 'Immelman' and 'normal' don't belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Tango, you could take some tips from him



While I am a pretty fucked up individual as it is, I don't want to scar into oblivion what little spark of soul I have left.


----------



## Acton (Mar 10, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I posted the link to a reality show that I had seen looking for furries a while back. As a joke, I sent them an email not expecting to hear back from them.
> 
> Well, they just responded to me. The only thing in the reply was: "Do you have a full fursuit?"
> 
> That was the full reply. I told them that I didn't but I could easily get beast paint. I'll let you know if I find out more.



Yep got to keep the stereotype alive MTV.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 10, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Okay, for all of you that are suggesting redecorating my home with creepy ass art and shit keep in mind that my wife isn't into ANY of that stuff. And she will still be there after MTV leaves. I don't want to piss off my only source of sex.



I have a solution.  Go out and find the worst, rundown, hell hole of a hotel and rent a room for one night/day.  Decorate it with as much "creepy ass art" as you can.  Be sure to also have some badly hand-drawn pictures as well.  If they ask why the interview is being held in the hotel, tell them that you've been living there for the past ten years. 

When it's all done, just leave.  You will have trolled MTV and the hotel staff.  Go for the deuce!


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 10, 2012)

No, follow MTV when they leave. Then stand outside the windows of their office for two hours like that, then laugh and walk off.

Crazy, CRAZY, laugh.


----------



## BRN (Mar 10, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> No, follow MTV when they leave. Then stand outside the windows of their office for two hours like that, then laugh and walk off.
> 
> Crazy, CRAZY, laugh.



You'd be surprised how well this works! Was out by myself on Thursday night and realised a group of hoods were following me but trying to stay out of sight. I stopped under a streetlight for a number of minutes, walking in circles laughing, then went straight towards them. 

They ran off. :3


----------



## Saiko (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't forget to talk about how the monstrocity of a suit represents your true, inner self and whatnot. MTV'll eat that shit up if you do it right.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 10, 2012)

SIX said:


> You'd be surprised how well this works! Was out by myself on Thursday night and realised a group of hoods were following me but trying to stay out of sight. I stopped under a streetlight for a number of minutes, walking in circles laughing, then went straight towards them.
> 
> They ran off. :3


Amazingggg.


----------



## hitreplay (Mar 10, 2012)

You could always grind the cameraman in a fursuit. That's a pretty typical stereotype thatIdon'tunderstandwhatsoever.

A contender for bad ideas is setting a bag of scat on fire and throwing it at their building. Big rule though, try not to touch it when throwing it, because you may or may not spontaneously combust. If you don't find this effective, burn their house down with lemons.


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2012)

You should arrange some kind of field trip during the show as well. Perhaps somewhere out of a furry's comfort zone.


----------



## Tango (Mar 12, 2012)

A little update: I ain't heard shit from them since the last email. So I'm going to assume that they found someone else unless they email me out of the blue again. I guess I missed my chance at furry fame. Oh well.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, bollocks.  

Maybe they did.

Maybe they're MTV and scatterbrained in regards to everything.

*We must have hope!*


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 12, 2012)

maybe someone there read this and told their boss?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 12, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> A little update: I ain't heard shit from them since the last email. So I'm going to assume that they found someone else unless they email me out of the blue again. I guess I missed my chance at furry fame. Oh well.



You probably weren't lifestyler enough :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 12, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> A little update: I ain't heard shit from them since the last email. So I'm going to assume that they found someone else unless they email me out of the blue again. I guess I missed my chance at furry fame. Oh well.



they probably found this thread


----------



## Sar (Mar 12, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> maybe someone there read this and told their boss?



Kit Please, its MTV. I doubt they will put two and two together unless it was signed off by tango's username.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 12, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> they probably found this thread


WHAT?!?

sad face



viridis_coyote said:


> *We must have hope!*



We must.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Kit Please, its MTV. I doubt they will put two and two together unless it was signed off by tango's username.



Either this or they sent Tango and only Tango those very specific words (perhaps other furries described themselves in detail already, perhaps it's just a matter of wording), in which case putting two and two together musn't have required much thought (as in, considering the dates and such).


----------

